# Dirt team advice on upgrade options



## bubba9004 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking to speak with a dirt team member with regards to my options on upgrade, before switching.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

bubba9004 said:


> Looking to speak with a dirt team member with regards to my options on upgrade, before switching.


Send me a PM with your phone number or account number, and what you were looking to get

*edit* - You may need 5 public posts before you can send a PM, so I'm going to send you my email address


----------



## bubba9004 (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks for assisting, didn't realize the post count thing.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

Are there any DIRT members that work on Fridays? I sent a PM to RaymondC yesterday, but didn't get a response. Thanks.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I can assist you if you could PM your request or the issue you are experiencing. Please let me know. Thanks.



Scott Spillers said:


> Are there any DIRT members that work on Fridays? I sent a PM to RaymondC yesterday, but didn't get a response. Thanks.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just curious - What is the function of the "Dirt Team"? Sounds like something I could use.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish Internet Response Team (DIRT) are Dish employees, pretty much like csr's and can take care of your account issues, upgrades or check recent activity. A lot like csr's but with more knowledge and authority to get things done. Very useful indeed.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Haris (Apr 1, 2012)

I always wondered what DIRT stood for also. Thanks


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

My wife and I are debating switching from Dish to either Directv or cable as we are out of contract. Only thing we are considering staying with Dish for Is Hopper 2 with built in sling. We do qualify for an upgrade but would like some additional savings if we are going to go under contract for another 2 years. Would like to discuss.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Bradrlz said:


> My wife and I are debating switching from Dish to either Directv or cable as we are out of contract. Only thing we are considering staying with Dish for Is Hopper 2 with built in sling. We do qualify for an upgrade but would like some additional savings if we are going to go under contract for another 2 years. Would like to discuss.


Hi, you can send me a PM with your account or phone number and the four digit security code on your account. I would like to assist you with staying with DISH but for your benefit and for other posters, DIRT does not have the ability to discount the new Slingloaded Hopper. I would be happy to see what offers I can make but this is not an option we have. Thank you!


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, you can send me a PM with your account or phone number and the four digit security code on your account. I would like to assist you with staying with DISH but for your benefit and for other posters, DIRT does not have the ability to discount the new Slingloaded Hopper. I would be happy to see what offers I can make but this is not an option we have. Thank you!


I just sent you. Pm. You will see with my account details what I am able to get the new sling loaded hopper for? Make sure to look at the notes.


----------



## unpluggedtech (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a 5 Dual tuner DVR setup, 3 HDDVR and 2 dual DVR, set up to 10 TV's. So I currently can record everywhere but not HD everywhere. Lots of kids so between recording and watching we push the limit all the time. Two Hoppers just won't cut it even with PrimeTime. I have seen the technical setup for three Hopper, but Dish will only "allow" 2 Hoppers (and a bunch of Joeys) with their upgrade program. Can I purchase another Hopper and will Dish allow it to be activated?

Went through the same process years ago and that's how we have 5 dual DVR's.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

unpluggedtech;3169350 said:


> I have a 5 Dual tuner DVR setup, 3 HDDVR and 2 dual DVR, set up to 10 TV's. So I currently can record everywhere but not HD everywhere. Lots of kids so between recording and watching we push the limit all the time. Two Hoppers just won't cut it even with PrimeTime. I have seen the technical setup for three Hopper, but Dish will only "allow" 2 Hoppers (and a bunch of Joeys) with their upgrade program. Can I purchase another Hopper and will Dish allow it to be activated?
> 
> Went through the same process years ago and that's how we have 5 dual DVR's.


You can add a purchased Hopper to your account.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

some guy said:


> You can add a purchased Hopper to your account.


Mixing multiple non-Hoppers with a Hopper?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

James Long;3169420 said:


> Mixing multiple non-Hoppers with a Hopper?


He was talking about 3 Hoppers. I was meaning that if they gave him two leased Hoppers that yes, he could purchase the third and add it. Not mixing VIP/hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Mixing multiple non-Hoppers with a Hopper?


His description looks as he has DTV equipment.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

unpluggedtech said:


> I have a 5 Dual tuner DVR setup, 3 HDDVR and 2 dual DVR, set up to 10 TV's. So I currently can record everywhere but not HD everywhere. Lots of kids so between recording and watching we push the limit all the time. Two Hoppers just won't cut it even with PrimeTime. *I have seen the technical setup for three Hopper*, but Dish will only "allow" 2 Hoppers (and a bunch of Joeys) with their upgrade program. Can I purchase another Hopper and will Dish allow it to be activated?
> 
> Went through the same process years ago and that's how we have 5 dual DVR's.


Where ? Can we see it too ? Isn't it req two DPP44 ?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P Smith;3169495 said:


> Where ? Can we see it too ? Isn't it req two DPP44 ?


Run a jumper between solo node client to duo node client and they should all see each other. Idk if that's approved by Dish or not but that's how people have been doing it and yes, you would need a switch as well to feed both nodes with sat signal.


----------



## Pdbennett (Jan 29, 2013)

I was wanting to upgrade to the new hopper with the slingbox built in. 
I see new customers are getting free dvr and joeys. I know this is not available to me a customer of 18 years. But What would be available to me. 
My other family members have switched to the other company. 
Looking at a hopper and two joeys. 
Paul Bennett


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Paul,

Please PM me your account number and verify your 4 digit PIN number so I can review the options available to you. Please let me know. Thanks.



Pdbennett said:


> I was wanting to upgrade to the new hopper with the slingbox built in.
> I see new customers are getting free dvr and joeys. I know this is not available to me a customer of 18 years. But What would be available to me.
> My other family members have switched to the other company.
> Looking at a hopper and two joeys.
> Paul Bennett


----------



## ken100 (Feb 2, 2013)

I will tell you what Dish will give you if you want to upgrade to the hopper......they will waive the fee and the install cost and if you push it they will give you a very very very very small credit on your bill. Your better off switching to Directv and getting the Genie. You will get $35 off for 12 months, $10 of for the next 12 months, and 3 months free of 45 premium channels, plus free equipment and install in up to 4 rooms. Either way your doing a 2 year committment you should at least get a better programming discount if your going to commit. Dish treats their existing subs like crap.....my experience. I love my Genie and 2 clients. At least look into Directv before you commit to anything.....it won't cost you anything to do so.


----------



## llamabrad (Feb 12, 2013)

We currently have 4 TV’s with 3 receivers (722k, 722, 612). I called dish support to get a replacement for one the receivers that was malfunctioning. I tried to ask about upgrading to the Hopper /w sling system (2H, 2J) to maintain the number of tuners we have/use instead of replacement. But, they quoted me $400 to upgrade! We have had these receivers for a while (well outside contracts). Are there not any equipment upgrade deals for loyal customers, or those deals reserved for new customers only? 

Brad


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

llamabrad said:


> I tried to ask about upgrading to the Hopper /w sling system (2H, 2J) to maintain the number of tuners we have/use instead of replacement. But, they quoted me $400 to upgrade!


It's the Hopper/w Slings that will cost you. They are going for $200 each on upgrade. The regular Hopper is only $50. Do you need both Hoppers to have Sling?


----------



## llamabrad (Feb 12, 2013)

LtMunst said:


> It's the Hopper/w Slings that will cost you. They are going for $200 each on upgrade. The regular Hopper is only $50. Do you need both Hoppers to have Sling?


Only one needs to have the sling feature. However, I was more after the built-in wifi. Out receivers now are not near an ethernet connection. I know dish has usb wifi adapters, but unless theirs are good, I have had bad luck with usb wifi anything.

Still, even with 1H w/s, 1H wo/s, 2J, based those numbers wouldn't that still be $250 for rental equipment? When I use the online order function to simulate a new customer, the first Hopper with sling is free, (assuming a fee for second hopper) with 18 Month agreement. Do they not extend anything like that to upgrading customers?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

llamabrad said:


> Only one needs to have the sling feature. However, I was more after the built-in wifi. Out receivers now are not near an ethernet connection. I know dish has usb wifi adapters, but unless theirs are good, I have had bad luck with usb wifi anything.


A regular Hopper can get it's internet from the Hopper w/sling with Bridging enabled.



llamabrad said:


> Still, even with 1H w/s, 1H wo/s, 2J, based those numbers wouldn't that still be $250 for rental equipment?


Yes...better than $400.



llamabrad said:


> Do they not extend anything like that to upgrading customers?


Nope. You could try the old I'm going to leave routine...not sure how far you'd get.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Just rec'd notice from Dish today that as of 2/14 the price of upgrades to Hopper w/ Sling will be cut in half to $100 for customers who qualify for Plan A and $100 + tech visit fee (either $15 or $95 depending on having protection plan) for Plan B.


----------



## shan4350 (Feb 13, 2013)

tsmacro said:


> Just rec'd notice from Dish today that as of 2/14 the price of upgrades to Hopper w/ Sling will be cut in half to $100 for customers who qualify for Plan A and $100 + tech visit fee (either $15 or $95 depending on having protection plan) for Plan B.


How do you qualify for plan A?


----------



## shan4350 (Feb 13, 2013)

ken100 said:


> I will tell you what Dish will give you if you want to upgrade to the hopper......they will waive the fee and the install cost and if you push it they will give you a very very very very small credit on your bill. Your better off switching to Directv and getting the Genie. You will get $35 off for 12 months, $10 of for the next 12 months, and 3 months free of 45 premium channels, plus free equipment and install in up to 4 rooms. Either way your doing a 2 year committment you should at least get a better programming discount if your going to commit. Dish treats their existing subs like crap.....my experience. I love my Genie and 2 clients. At least look into Directv before you commit to anything.....it won't cost you anything to do so.


Did you have to sign up a 2 year agreement with Directv?

I have been a customer with Dish with 625 since 2005, never upgraded. Now bought a nice 55 inch HDTV and need HD which is not supported in my old 625 receiver. Am thinking your suggested path maybe better / cheaper option.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shan4350 said:


> Did you have to sign up a 2 year agreement with Directv?
> 
> I have been a customer with Dish with 622 since 2005, never upgraded. Now bought a nice 55 inch HDTV and *need HD which is not supported in my old 622* receiver. Am thinking your suggested path maybe better / cheaper option.


Wrong ! It is support up to 100" HDTV


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> Just rec'd notice from Dish today that as of 2/14 the price of upgrades to Hopper w/ Sling will be cut in half to $100 for customers who qualify for Plan A and $100 + tech visit fee (either $15 or $95 depending on having protection plan) for Plan B.


Thanks, that is great news for those of us wanting to upgrade.

I'm guessing that they made the upgrade so expensive for existing customers in the beginning to make sure they had plenty of HwS in stock for new customers (which are a higher priority.) And that the drop in upgrade cost is due to having their inventory built up now.

Just a supposition.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

Can I speak to a DIRT team member as well...why is your customer service so damn poor and you guys don't even care about your long term customers that been with dish for 15+ years. I was looking to upgrade my current dish on the roof which is rusting away since it rains here. The representative goes we can charge you a upgrade fee a 100 dollars, what is wrong dish. I am ready to change over to directv sooner or later cause you don't care about your customers. I am also leasing your dish dvr 525 still already paid what the receiver cost when it was brand new 300, still paying $5. I should own this thing by since I already paid its full retail value. Since I paid 300 and you guys still own since it why don't you upgrade me to hopper for free. If you DIRT team cares about their customer then listen to us and do something for your long term customer, before guys lose customer to directv.


----------



## shan4350 (Feb 13, 2013)

P Smith - Sorry I have 625 receiver not 622. I mistyped in my earlier response. For clarity, what I meant was - it does not have HDMI outputs nor can it receive HD TV. 

In terms of support, I can and have currently connected my 55 inch 3D LED TV using AV outputs from 625 receiver. The picture does show on the TV, but offcourse it is not even close to how an HDTV should look.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

shan4350 said:


> How do you qualify for plan A?


It depends on things like how long you've been a Dish customer, what programming package do you subscribe to, how good are you at paying your bill on time, do you have the protection plan and your credit score are all considered in determining whether you qualify for Plan A, B or C. The only way to find out is to call Dish and ask what you qualify for. Once again though the new rates don't take effect until tomorrow (2/14).


----------



## ken100 (Feb 2, 2013)

ya i did a 2 year deal with directv to get my deal but i would have to with dish to get the hopper free as well but dish was only gonna give me $60 off in programming so screw them directv gave me much more in programming i get $35 off a month for 12 months i save more in 2 months than what dish was gonna give me total!!! then in my 2nd year i get $10 off a month for 12 months so thats $420 off in the first year and $120 off in the 2nd year that's $ 540 off with direct vs $60 off with dish network both require a 2 year committment both have great dvr's either the hopper or in my case the genie and i also got all the premium channels (45) free for 90 days as well. so you do the math. and if you love the nfl like i do im getting nfl sunday ticket this fall for $199 oh yeah baby!


----------



## ken100 (Feb 2, 2013)

not to mention i bundled with century link and got 15mps for $40 for 12 months as well.


----------



## shan4350 (Feb 13, 2013)

tsmacro said:


> It depends on things like how long you've been a Dish customer, what programming package do you subscribe to, how good are you at paying your bill on time, do you have the protection plan and your credit score are all considered in determining whether you qualify for Plan A, B or C. The only way to find out is to call Dish and ask what you qualify for. Once again though the new rates don't take effect until tomorrow (2/14).


Thanks so much. I have been a customer for 8 years, paying over $100/month on time. Also, couple months back I realized they were charging me an extra $10/month in error. They acknowledged and promptly removed but I was never refunded for last 3 years of $10/month error charge. My fault I did not validate each charge sooner but nevertheless on the edge to go to Directv instead. Lets see. Thanks for all the information


----------



## ken100 (Feb 2, 2013)

do it... do it...


----------



## llamabrad (Feb 12, 2013)

I called to upgrade and complained about being charged for one the hoppers(sling) when new customers get one for free. They transfered me to loyalty then waived the $100 for the first hopper(sling). I still paid $50 for the second standard hopper, but I expected that. Dish needs to work on making this process easier.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

llamabrad said:


> I called to upgrade and complained about being charged for one the hoppers(sling) when new customers get one for free. They transfered me to loyalty then waived the $100 for the first hopper(sling). I still paid $50 for the second standard hopper, but I expected that. Dish needs to work on making this process easier.


Dish clearly doesn't care about it customers new or long term, I tried this technique before and the csr I have spoken weren't as nice as the one you have and I have the everything pak if its still called that. I am ready to drop dish already


----------



## shan4350 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bradrlz said:


> My wife and I are debating switching from Dish to either Directv or cable as we are out of contract. Only thing we are considering staying with Dish for Is Hopper 2 with built in sling. We do qualify for an upgrade but would like some additional savings if we are going to go under contract for another 2 years. Would like to discuss.


We are in the same place. My wife and I have been thinking about this. We have been paying over $100 every month, with international channels. Directv now has international similar options. Been with Dish for 8 years and now bought an HD TV, so need to upgrade old - 625 non-hd receiver for two rooms.

Can anyone help us? I cannot sen PM to the dirt team as it says I do not have enough posts.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

shan4350 said:


> Can anyone help us? I cannot sen PM to the dirt team as it says I do not have enough posts.


You just made your fifth post, so you should be good to go on sending a PM.


----------



## lizsouthall (Mar 10, 2013)

I have been trying to get an upgrade for over two years and dish just won't do is there a reason why?


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

lizsouthall said:


> I have been trying to get an upgrade for over two years and dish just won't do is there a reason why?


How about going to DirecTV I used to have dish and I will tell you if you make the switch you won't regret it.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

lizsouthall said:


> I have been trying to get an upgrade for over two years and dish just won't do is there a reason why?


There could be any number of reasons, unfortunately most of us here would only be speculating. Only people here who could help you will be DIRT members. Try a PM to one of them.


----------



## supermod38 (Jan 16, 2013)

garys said:


> There could be any number of reasons, unfortunately most of us here would only be speculating. Only people here who could help you will be DIRT members. Try a PM to one of them.


after you have *5* posts...............................


----------



## lizsouthall (Mar 10, 2013)

Its just been a total nightmare. They say check back and I do and I nothing. I just don't know why they wouldn't want to take care of a longtime customer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You are existing customer who do pay them regularly. Why worry about you?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

lizsouthall said:


> Its just been a total nightmare. They say check back and I do and I nothing. I just don't know why they wouldn't want to take care of a longtime customer.


Please send me a PM with your phone number or account number and I can review what is occurring.


----------



## lizsouthall (Mar 10, 2013)

Can't pm i do not have enough posg


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

lizsouthall said:


> Can't pm i do not have enough posg


Do a couple more posts on this thread.


----------



## lizsouthall (Mar 10, 2013)

I know if you pay them every month and don't say anything you are just a sheep. But I however talk to them almost weekly about it.


----------



## lizsouthall (Mar 10, 2013)

I just do not want to pay full price for something that I feel isn't worth it.


----------



## Vulpine (Sep 1, 2013)

Ah, this is the topic was looking for. I don't have five posts yet (I'm getting there!), but I'd like to someone in DIRT about upgrading. I'm moving to a new home and would like to get a Hopper.

I've got several questions, but there is one that I have that I think should be a no-brainer: If I buy (and not rent) a Hopper, would there be any monthly fees? I'm guessing no, but I want to be sure. Same thing goes with the Joey.

Thanks!


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Vulpine said:


> Ah, this is the topic was looking for. I don't have five posts yet (I'm getting there!), but I'd like to someone in DIRT about upgrading. I'm moving to a new home and would like to get a Hopper.
> 
> I've got several questions, but there is one that I have that I think should be a no-brainer: If I buy (and not rent) a Hopper, would there be any monthly fees? I'm guessing no, but I want to be sure. Same thing goes with the Joey.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes there will still be monthly fees for both. The first Hopper is included, $12/mo for the second. Joey is $7 and the Whole Home DVR fee is $12.00 Buying keeps you from making a 2 year commitment, however you would have to install it yourself..


----------



## Vulpine (Sep 1, 2013)

thomasjk said:


> Yes there will still be monthly fees for both. The first Hopper is included, $12/mo for the second. Joey is $7 and the Whole Home DVR fee is $12.00 Buying keeps you from making a 2 year commitment, however you would have to install it yourself..


Thanks for the help. So what's the point in buying the unit then? If you're buying it, you're pretty much "committed" for two years at that point, and it isn't like you'd be saving money on the install.

And so that I'm clear, if I wanted to hook up 3 TVs, I would need 1 Hopper and 2 Joeys, right? So, my monthly cost would be (channel package) + $12 + (2 x $7) = $26 + (channel package), correct?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Vulpine said:


> Thanks for the help. So what's the point in buying the unit then? If you're buying it, you're pretty much "committed" for two years at that point, and it isn't like you'd be saving money on the install.
> 
> And so that I'm clear, if I wanted to hook up 3 TVs, I would need 1 Hopper and 2 Joeys, right? So, my monthly cost would be (channel package) + $12 + (2 x $7) = $26 + (channel package), correct?


As I said buying avoids the 2 year commitment with you installing. If you have Dish do it then you will get a free install but a 2 yr contract. Yes $26 sound right. Contact the DIRT folks like Mike http://www.dbstalk.com/user/503431-mikeh-dishnetwork/. They can tell you exactly.


----------

